# Steelhead size



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that we are into the swing of things for the fall chrome season. How has the size of the steelhead you have been catching compared to past seasons? I am getting a few ok sized fish here and there, but for some reason I am seeing way more skippers then I can remember. 

First I thought it might just have been that day or river I was fishing, but it seems to be this way for other stream systems as well.

Still fun to be out and do some fishing, but was just wondering what everyone else has been seeing as far as size goes. 

-KSU


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive Only Really fished the beaches and mouths with spoons so far. ALL the fish off the beaches have been nice 20-30s . But I have seen a lot more skippers in pics ive seen this fall so far. Those Skippers might all be PA fish, I would think.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

It's funny you mention it, I was just talking to my buddy about the same thing. I have caught more skippers already this season than I caught all of last season. This season I have only caught 3 nice sized fish(27" or more), quite a few in the 21"-26" range, and probably a dozen in the 15"-18" range. KSU, any theories, or just coincidence? I know in my limited experience, I seem to catch more skippers really early and really late in the season, for whatever reason.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am not really sure. Could be just an early season thing or it could be related to the very wet fall we have had so far, and even this algae bloom issue in lake erie for all I know. We need Mike Durkalec! 

It just has appeared to me that no matter if I go low or high in the stream system, the number of skippers this season is far higher then I have typically seen. Maybe we were just spoiled in the past season. 

Either way, I will keep getting out there and putting the stick to them.

-KSU


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

You mean putting the boots to em!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

"Brown" just dropped off a drag rebuild kit...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have caught more fish than I did by this time last year but all have been small I also was just talking to a buddy about this and he is experiencing the same thing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

can't answer for this year but I noticed last season the fish I caught were beefy even tho if was the worst season I have fished! I even caught a 33 incher the biggest fish I have ever caught to date. I hope this year is better tho and yields more fishing days! The rain is nice! Can't wait to try after it settles!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Funny you should mention it.....I can't believe my buddy really wants pics of him holding these small steelies, but I digress...i have seen more under 20" than any of the past two seasons combined. My theory is that 90% of these fish in the rivers recently are strays and soon the manistee bruisers will be in I hope..my biggest this year was only 25". Yet I haven't caught any under 20". So sick of the rain! Should be on my way to PA right now! Phil, Don : (

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Could it just be that the lager fish have just been over fished?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Now that we are into the swing of things for the fall chrome season. How has the size of the steelhead you have been catching compared to past seasons? I am getting a few ok sized fish here and there, but for some reason I am seeing way more skippers then I can remember.
> 
> First I thought it might just have been that day or river I was fishing, but it seems to be this way for other stream systems as well.
> 
> ...


Besides size the number of steelhead around seems to be lower as well. Elk don't count 
We have H2O this year.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bereafish said:


> Could it just be that the lager fish have just been over fished?


to answer your question I must understand it..are you saying that too many people target large steelhead? Or too many people keep the large fish?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't been catching skippers but the fish I have been catching have been smaller. They are in 18-24" range. I still say it's going to be a good year.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

It is a Catch and keep fishery, but I think this yr may be the best since I started fishing for Steel.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

The early fall typically has more skippers, both PA and and Manistee, who are on an exploratory trip upstream ahead of the adults. If there is an abundance of skippers it means that the survival or the year classes in 2009-2010 was very good for PA and Manistee fish (probably due to high/cool water conditions each of those springtimes during release of smolts).

The abundance doesn't mean the adults have been fished out. Just that the little ones are doing well. Handle them with care as the next three seasons' adults are the skippers in the river now.

I betcha the average size really kicks up when (if) the rivers recede from the Pacific Northwest style deluge.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ChromeBone said:


> It is a Catch and keep fishery, .


It's actually a catch and release fishery. 90+% of steel in Ohio tribs/rivers (except Euclid Creek) are caught and released. DNR has data to back this up


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Few skippers here and there...nothing out of the ordinary. The PA fish have been pretty average...averaging between 5 to 7 lbs with a few 8 to 10s mixed in...East to NY seemed to give up bigger/nicer fish....haven't fished west to OH yet this year.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Besides size the number of steelhead around seems to be lower as well. Elk don't count
> We have H2O this year.



I thought there has been a lot more fish so far than years past given it is Oct. 21 and the best four weeks of the fall season is still still 2-3 weeks away. This time a year ago, The chagrin had more water than the others including the Grand at about 80 CFS And there were more argument posts on here than fishing reports as usual. I think Ben is spot on, Not saying all the fish are skippers, But ive caught more Skippers than usual, Heck I'd say more than i usually do in the spring! It didnt really pick up to middle of Nov last Year and by Thanksgiving, There was a Phiold slamming Big Manistees in certain Hen Funnels! After these waters recede there will be a skippy in every pocket, and a Hen in every funnel, and joy will return to the north coast! 

What is a Phiold some ask???? It is a Phildo spelled wrong!


By the way mepps, I like the "Chrome funnel" Avatar


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Few skippers here and there...nothing out of the ordinary. The PA fish have been pretty average...averaging between 5 to 7 lbs with a few 8 to 10s mixed in...East to NY seemed to give up bigger/nicer fish....haven't fished west to OH yet this year.


If you havent fished west to ohio yet, how do you know there are only a few skippers here and there and there is nothing out of the ordinary??? I do believe ben was commenting on Ohio


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> It's actually a catch and release fishery. 90+% of steel in Ohio tribs/rivers (except Euclid Creek) are caught and released. DNR has data to back this up



Thats the cause of the Awesome fishing community we have here. If it was a catch and release fishery. Fishermen would be restricted to using single and barbless hooks.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

How hard is it to scroll up to the top & read the titl of this site??? This is the OHIO game fishing forum. It didnt need specified!


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

yes FISHIN216- I meant that I saw a lot of people with big fish on stringers last year. I know a lot of people put them back as I do myself I was just remembering seeing the same folks time after time taking large fish last year and I do not get out every day. With the numbers of people fishing I would think it would take its toll since it take a good 4 years(right?) for them to get like 30"


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was speaking of Ohio fishing. Sorry for the confusion. Now back on topic.....

I agree with many of the comments so far. Just puzzling to me. Could be early season, could be that we have a good return on yearlings, or it could be just my luck.

Either way, I will still be out there enjoying the water.

P.S. Phil we don't put the boots to them down here...That is Canadian speak...we only speak their language when in Ontario....haha....

-KSU


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> I thought there has been a lot more fish so far than years past given it is Oct. 21 and the best four weeks of the fall season is still still 2-3 weeks away. This time a year ago, The chagrin had more water than the others including the Grand at about 80 CFS And there were more argument posts on here than fishing reports as usual. I think Ben is spot on, Not saying all the fish are skippers, But ive caught more Skippers than usual, Heck I'd say more than i usually do in the spring! It didnt really pick up to middle of Nov last Year and by Thanksgiving, There was a Phiold slamming Big Manistees in certain Hen Funnels! After these waters recede there will be a skippy in every pocket, and a Hen in every funnel, and joy will return to the north coast!
> 
> What is a Phiold some ask???? It is a Phildo spelled wrong!
> 
> ...


A handful of years ago you could hook 100 fish between 2-3 guys by mid Sept in Ohio on a few rivers. I'm covering a lot of water to get into fish but the numbers are way down imho. I also know that a few holes were shocked on Rocky and only 30 fish were found last week.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I caught some bigger fish early last year but have caught more fish overall this fall. Fish are definitely spread out which I think leads alot of guys to think there may be less. I love having to fish a full day and alot of water to really figure things out as opposed to whacking fish trapped in lower flows all the time. 

I really think it's still abit early to tell how things will pan out, as if it keeps on raining nobody may truly get a real good handle on just how many fishes are migrating. I also have found more skippers this fall, last year they seamed nonexistent. Overall, I'd still say numbers are definitely not what they were a few years ago and that's OK with me if it leads to a little more elbow space.

C510I


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The past two springs had big rain events and high water right around and just after the typical peak spawning (snagging?) periods. More fish get in and out of the river alive when less folks are fishing for them and possibly taking them home. Probably same with the stocked smolts - higher and dirtier water provides a better opportunity to hide and get out to the big lake before being eaten by birds or gut hooked. Look for a big spring (probably one of the best) once the four and five-year river runners show up.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steel cranium said:


> the past two springs had big rain events and high water right around and just after the typical peak spawning (snagging?) periods. More fish get in and out of the river alive when less folks are fishing for them and possibly taking them home. Probably same with the stocked smolts - higher and dirtier water provides a better opportunity to hide and get out to the big lake before being eaten by birds or gut hooked. Look for a big spring (probably one of the best) once the four and five-year river runners show up.


+100.......


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> A handful of years ago you could hook 100 fish between 2-3 guys by mid Sept in Ohio on a few rivers. I'm covering a lot of water to get into fish but the numbers are way down imho. I also know that a few holes were shocked on Rocky and only 30 fish were found last week.


Agree 100% Mepps...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rippin said:


> Agree 100% Mepps...


Finally got a big one : )


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill Buy you a Beer for that one!!!! Nice Fish

I Have got a lot of fat fish in the small stuff this fall and not in the regular tribs.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

The bigger fish are showing up more often. Found some fresh steelhead yesterday afternoon on Rocky using king eggs from Erie Outfitters. BTW the Clarus rod performed very well with the blistering runs up and down river. I was able to put these fish to the beach within a couple minutes.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Lot of 27-29 inch fish came in last high water as well as some 30+. Interstingly, quite a few skippers pushed also. Just a matter of time till someone hits a 15# or better fish.

C510I


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw a lot of nice fish caught this weekend and for once, no fidgets! I lost a real nice one, had it on for 10 min or so, then it gave a head shake and that was it! 

Sat and sun were 2 different days on the chagrin, saturday everybody was catching them, sunday was real spotty at best...damned things moved on me! lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Lot of 27-29 inch fish came in last high water as well as some 30+. Interstingly, quite a few skippers pushed also. Just a matter of time till someone hits a 15# or better fish.
> 
> C510I


My buddy said he saw a 14# male on a stringer saturday 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the same game every year with the Manistees. Sept -early November is the skipper brigade with a rush of adult PA fish and a sprinkle of Manistee males. Late Nov-freeze up is Manistee time, and the big girls start to show.
Personally, I don't mind the skippers. As you can tell from my name, I'm a chef, and those 18-21 inch chromers makes my mouth water...
My 2 cents..


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chef T said:


> This is the same game every year with the Manistees. Sept -early November is the skipper brigade with a rush of adult PA fish and a sprinkle of Manistee males. Late Nov-freeze up is Manistee time, and the big girls start to show.
> Personally, I don't mind the skippers. As you can tell from my name, I'm a chef, and those 18-21 inch chromers makes my mouth water...
> My 2 cents..


I dont mind the skippers too... Not that I eat them, but its still a steelhead in my book. Ive met people who has fished a couple seasons and not got one!!!! 
So if I go out and only catch a couple of skippers,,,,, it sure beats sitting in the house with the old lady or doing yard work!!!!


----------

